# Photography Jobs



## lucy (Nov 30, 2009)

Find photography jobs on bestbiddy.com.  Create your free business profile in the bestbiddy.com directory and place your bid on open projects.

View other photographer profiles and bids online as well.

Visit us at :
Get Bids & Find Home Improvement Contractors, Cleaners, Photographers, Personal Trainers, Home Stagers, Caterers & More | Best Biddy Corp.


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting


----------



## haikrulf (Dec 10, 2009)

lucy said:


> Find photography jobs on bestbiddy.com.  Create your free business profile in the bestbiddy.com directory and place your bid on open projects.
> 
> View other photographer profiles and bids online as well.
> 
> ...




HI
Thanks for sharing information. This is very useful for who interested about photography


----------

